#ubuntu-us-ar 2010-12-22
<DoubleB> Hello everyone
#ubuntu-us-ar 2010-12-23
<efactusa> sups
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-12-19
<arabic-man> السلام عليكم‎[14:27:09] *** Users: @ChanServ,  arabic-man,  az7_,  johndoc,  JonathanD,  krakrjak,  module000,  r2d2rogers,  ubuntulog2‎
